# Wireless radio has been killed for interface wlan0 [Solved]

## Hwoarang

Hello

I just bought a laptop with  this wireless card

Network controller: Intel Corporation Device 4229 (rev 61)

I configure it on the kernel and I installed the iw4265-ucode drive

The system recognizes the card just fine but I cant configure it

I ve read the gentoo documentation about wireless with WEP key

So my /etc/conf.d/net is

```
# Wireless

module=( "iwconfig" )

essid_wlan0="MARKOS"

#config_MARKOS=( "192.168.1.21 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.1.0" )

#routes_MARKOS=( "default via 192.168.1.1" )

config_MARKOS=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_MARKOS="-t 130"

key_MARKOS="1234123412 enc open"

prefered_aps=( "MARKOS" )
```

but dmesg says

 *Quote:*   

> iwl4965: Radio disabled by SW RF kill (module parameter)

 

So when I try 

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 I get this error

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  * Bringing up interface wlan0
> 
>  *   Wireless radio has been killed for interface wlan0
> ...

 

I ve also turned on the wifi button on my laptop

What should I do  :Sad: 

Do you have any idea?

Thanks a lot   :Smile: Last edited by Hwoarang on Sun Aug 24, 2008 6:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kevstar31

try the steps here:

http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/mandriva-30/enable-the-rf-kill-switch-for-ipw2200-592920/

----------

## Hwoarang

No still nothing

As I see has been filled as a bug in several places but there is no solution

If i set 0 on rf_kill , I get this error message when I try to restart the card

cat: /sys/class/net/wlan0/carrier: Invalid Argument

 :Confused: 

----------

## kevstar31

is the driver compiled in the kernel. there might be an option to toggle for rf kill

----------

## Hwoarang

I have set "M" on kernel configuration. I had it built-in but didnt work too

----------

## crh

I had the same error for a long time - on my Compal FL90. If you have Compal FL90 too, look into your laptop - intel wireless on compal must be on lower slot. I had some problems with combinations: iwconfig and iwl4965 because I couldn't connect to AP so I installed new compat-wireless from http://www.intellinuxwireless.org/?n=Downloads (iwl4965, mac80211 and cfg80211 as modules in kernel). Iwconfig and script in /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 didn't run so I deleted it from rc-update: rc-update -d net.wlan0 and blocked all plug services in /etc/conf.d/rc:

```

...

RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.eth* !net.wlan*"

...

```

Following, I compilled NetworkManager with nm-applet and wifi runs great.  :Smile: 

----------

## Hwoarang

Interesting ... I ll try that too

Now I am compiling gentoo-sources-2.6.26 and if that fails i ll try your solution  :Wink: 

----------

## Hwoarang

Damn

2.6.26 has an RF_KILL support in-kernel but still doesnt work for me

So , i ll try your solution tomorrow morning and i ll reply back

Thanks

----------

## crh

And one more... Have you something like wifi-switcher on your laptop? If you have - when you're switching on, in demsg you should see something - if you can't see any reactions then you have problem with hardware - for example wrong slot or broken wifi-card. Check it.Last edited by crh on Tue Aug 19, 2008 4:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hwoarang

This is the dmesg when I press the wifi button

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:04:00.0 disabled

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

Adding 1959920k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1959920k

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:04:00.0 at offset 1 (was 100002, writing 100006)

firmware: requesting iwlwifi-4965-1.ucode

iwl4965: iwlwifi-4965-1.ucode firmware file req failed: Reason -2

iwl4965: Could not read microcode: -2

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:04:00.0 disabled

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xf0 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e070 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xf0 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e070 <keycode>' to make it known.

Ss you can see there are some keycodes errors but I dont know if it matters

----------

## crh

 *Hwoarang wrote:*   

> Ss you can see there are some keycodes errors but I dont know if it matters

 

No matters. It looks everything is right with hardware.

----------

## Hwoarang

I think I got it work with wlanssistant. The wired thing is that I cant configure it through wpa_supplicant , /etc/conf.d/net or anything else

...

----------

## Hwoarang

Finally I got it resolved with a custom init.d script for net.wlan0

This is the script in case someone has the same problem

```
#!/sbin/runscript

MODULESDIR="${RC_LIBDIR}/net"

MODULESLIST="${RC_SVCDIR}/nettree"

_config_vars="config routes"

. /etc/init.d/functions.sh

depend(){

        need localmount

        after bootmisc

        provide net

        keyword nojail noprefix novserver

}

start(){

        einfo "Custom Wlan0 init script"

        ebegin "Connecting with AP"

        /sbin/iwconfig wlan0 mode managed channel 6 key open 1234123412 essid MARKOS

        eend

        ebegin "Associating"

        /sbin/iwconfig wlan0 ap 00:1A:2A:8A:0C:13

        eend

        ebegin "Setting up Network IP"

        /sbin/ifconfig wlan0 192.168.1.60 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.1.0

        eend

        ebegin "Configuring Gateway"

        /sbin/route add default gw 192.168.1.1

        eend

}

restart(){

        ifconfig wlan0 down

        ifconfig wla0 up

        start

}

stop(){

        ifconfig wlan0 down

}

```

----------

## lingyunxs

Did you emerged net-wireless/iwl4965-ucode-228.57.2.21?

#dmesg | grep iwl4965

" you will see

iwl4965: iwlwifi-4965-1.ucode firmware file req failed: Reason -2

iwl4965: Could not read microcode: -2

#locate  iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode

#cp  iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode  iwlwifi-4965-1.ucode

----------

## Hwoarang

Yes I did that too. Seems that this fixed it somehow but still couldnt be able to login on my network through /etc/conf.d.net or /etc/wpa_supplicant. My custom script ( or wlassistan ) did the trick

----------

